# Спондилоз на уровне L2-L3, L4-L5 сегментов. Спондилоартроз на уровне L5-S1 сегмента



## Сара57 (15 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте. Маме 50 лет. Боли в спине и шее мучают 15 лет. По результатам последних обследований назначена операция на 04.04.2018 г. по устранению смещения позвонков путем их фиксации. Подскажите, пожалуйста, стоит ли еще надеяться на помощь от консервативного лечения в данном случае или операция неизбежна? 

Прикрепляю фото последнего МРТ и заключение.


----------



## La murr (15 Мар 2018)

@Сара57, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Мар 2018)

Нет никакого смысла устранять ретролистез величиной 5 мм..
Подробно опишите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы, течение заболевания, установленные диагнозы и проведённое лечение.


----------



## Сара57 (15 Мар 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, боль постоянная, усиливающаяся при ходьбе, поворотах, нахождении стоя. Немеют руки и ноги. Облегчение наступает в месяцы прохождения курса лечения: массаж, бассейн, физиотерапия, ЛФК, медикаменты. Как только заканчивается курс, боль возвращается


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Мар 2018)

@Сара57, внимательно прочитайте мой предыдущий пост.


----------

